# Autocruise Startrail Locker Seals



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

We have been experiencing draughts from under our side facing seats. We have seen on another Startrail their lockers have 2 seals, one on the door and one on the body so both seals come together to eliminate draughts, the seals on their doors are also visible from the outside. Our lockers only have one seal on the body. There is a rebate on all our locker doors ( where their seals are) but our lockers do not have these. Could this be an oversight by Autocruise and they forgot to fit them in the factory, as both vehicles are 2010 reg.

Cheers


----------



## cabby

check with Swift.they should know, we do have contact details on here somewhere.they are most helpful.

cabby


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

I have tried to email them *eight* times to various addresses on their website, ALL were returned to me undeliverable !!!

I have emailed them in the past with no probs. Gonna phone tomorrow, but have also heard thats just as hard to get an answer (Fingers crossed)
:?


----------



## spykal

DJBullman said:


> snipped:- Our lockers only have one seal on the body. There is a rebate on all our locker doors ( where their seals are) but our lockers do not have these. Could this be an oversight by Autocruise and they forgot to fit them in the factory, as both vehicles are 2010 reg.
> 
> Cheers


Hi

Our 2010 Starburst has just a black rubber seal on the body, around the opening and a plastic edging on the door that closes onto the seal. I have just been out and taken a picture for you to check.

When closing the lockers I can feel the seals closing and we get no draughts from either side locker ...up to now that is, have not been out in a gale yet :wink: .

Mike


----------



## gully

yes there should be 2 seals, my Autocruise was also delivered without the seals fitted. It took me 2 years to convince the dealer that they should have been fitted. My van also has signs of water ingress and damp in the lockers. I would advise you to check. 

Cheers 

Gully


----------



## DJMotorhomer

spykal said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> 
> snipped:- Our lockers only have one seal on the body. There is a rebate on all our locker doors ( where their seals are) but our lockers do not have these. Could this be an oversight by Autocruise and they forgot to fit them in the factory, as both vehicles are 2010 reg.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Our 2010 Starburst has just a black rubber seal on the body, around the opening and a plastic edging on the door that closes onto the seal. I have just been out and taken a picture for you to check.
> 
> When closing the lockers I can feel the seals closing and we get no draughts from either side locker ...up to now that is, have not been out in a gale yet :wink: .
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

I cant put tghe picture I have of the seals as it will not download on here, I must be doing summat wrong as usual lol


----------



## aivlys

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> We have been experiencing draughts from under our side facing seats. We have seen on another Startrail their lockers have 2 seals, one on the door and one on the body so both seals come together to eliminate draughts, the seals on their doors are also visible from the outside. Our lockers only have one seal on the body. There is a rebate on all our locker doors ( where their seals are) but our lockers do not have these. Could this be an oversight by Autocruise and they forgot to fit them in the factory, as both vehicles are 2010 reg.
> 
> Cheers


Not long had our Startrail but noticed the draught and thought it was a 'feature' for ventilation! Will be most interested to see how you get on, meantime I will mention it to Marquis when we return our vehicle for the satellite to be fitted later this week.

Sylv


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

I have spoken to Autocruise and they have stated that all locker doors should be fitted with seals, our wasnt !!!!

My dealer has now ordered them... great eh !!!


----------



## spykal

DJBullman said:


> snipped: I cant put the picture I have of the seals as it will not download on here, I must be doing summat wrong as usual lol


Hi

I see from your post above that you cannot show us your locker door pictures ... and I also see that you are getting your dealer to get some extra seals for the locker doors.

As I said earlier we have no draughts and the seal that is there seems to do the job, we get no draughts and the rain does not get in. ( up to now :roll: )

So now you have me wondering ....do my locker doors look like yours? and where do the extra seals fit...if you look at the picture of mine there is a channel running around the doors...do they fit in there?

Mike

P.S.
The pictures you are trying to upload may be too large a file size to attach to a post... the requirements are 
Images -> Maximum Upload Size: 1 MB they can be 3gpp gif jpeg jpg png tga tif

You can reduce the file size of pictures easily with 
Pixresizer <<

or Widows 7 will do it for you (if you have Win 7)

or do them online Here <<


----------



## DJMotorhomer

spykal said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> 
> snipped:- Our lockers only have one seal on the body. There is a rebate on all our locker doors ( where their seals are) but our lockers do not have these. Could this be an oversight by Autocruise and they forgot to fit them in the factory, as both vehicles are 2010 reg.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Our 2010 Starburst has just a black rubber seal on the body, around the opening and a plastic edging on the door that closes onto the seal. I have just been out and taken a picture for you to check.
> 
> When closing the lockers I can feel the seals closing and we get no draughts from either side locker ...up to now that is, have not been out in a gale yet :wink: .
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Hi Mike

Mine look exactly like yours. I have tried to use the links you posted to resize but they have all failed. If you like PM me your email and I will send you a pic of the way they should look.

cheers


----------



## spykal

DJBullman said:


> Hi Mike Mine look exactly like yours. I have tried to use the links you posted to resize but they have all failed. If you like PM me your email and I will send you a pic of the way they should look.
> 
> cheers


Hi Dave

Thanks for sending the pictures by email, I will add them to this post so that we can all see exactly how the locker door seals should be. :wink:

It certainly looks as though I will have to get my dealer to order some and fit them to my locker doors.

I wonder how many vans have been sent out without them fitted?

Mike


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

Our "Mo" is in at Baldwins in Halifax tomorrow and the subject of the "missing locker seals" should be rectified, I will post the outcome tomorrow folks :roll:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Well Baldwins have now fitted the missing locker seals on all lockers 

Cheers


----------



## Techno100

I'm sure many older vans would benefit from a door sealing strip as pictured, certainly my 2004 Starspirit would. Anyone got a profile view of this stuff or know where you can buy it by the metre?


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I am sure if you ring Steve Senior (service Manager) at Baldwins he would sort you out.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

here is an up date to the seal situation.

I had all my missing seals fitted last Wednesday and today (Sunday) had our first hab service carried out. SURPRISE SURPRISE it has highlighted damp in two of the lockers that have had NO seals on for TEN MONTHS!!!! (from new) also damp under the acrylic window directly behind the drivers seat.

I am now about to email Autocruise to inform them of these problems, I will keep you updated as to the progress.

:x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## drcotts

Hi Dave and all
I contacted autocruise about the missing outer seals on my startrail 2009 model and they replied saying that this was a recent addition and so i would have to buy them if i wanted them ha..

I dont get water ingress and the damp readings are ok but i dont believe them when the say they are a recent addition otherwise the channel in the door wouldnt be there would it.

More likely they took them out as a cost saving and wait to see how many people moan.

Or maybe designed obsolescence.. which is why you need a hab check whether you like it or not...

Phill


----------



## Techno100

The doors have always had a channel this is used for attaching the hinges. The seals have clearly been designed in later years to take advantage of that slot. I would be willing to upgrade my 2004 with better seals if the profile is available by the metre.


----------



## ingram

I fitted a locker door to the old Renault. I bought it from C.A.K. Tanks. It is exactly the same type of door as fitted to my 2006 Autocruise and as depicted in the photo's in this thread. It did not come with a seal fitted in the slot in the frame. Neither have the locker doors in my Autocruise.

Harvey


----------



## DJMotorhomer

drcotts said:


> Hi Dave and all
> I contacted autocruise about the missing outer seals on my startrail 2009 model and they replied saying that this was a recent addition and so i would have to buy them if i wanted them ha..
> 
> I dont get water ingress and the damp readings are ok but i dont believe them when the say they are a recent addition otherwise the channel in the door wouldnt be there would it.
> 
> More likely they took them out as a cost saving and wait to see how many people moan.
> 
> Or maybe designed obsolescence.. which is why you need a hab check whether you like it or not...
> 
> Phill


Hi Phil

I had my hab service a month early, so god know what level the damp would be up to in a months time, untreated !!


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Well I am now composing a stern letter to Swift / Autocruise to the customer service director complaining about not only the numerous problems with our brand new Startrail, including damp, faulty combi boiler etc but also the extra *600+ miles *we have had to travel in the MH + (car following on occassion) in ten months back and forward to the garage. And its still not sorted :x

Will keep you posted


----------



## kaacee

spykal said:
 

> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike Mine look exactly like yours. I have tried to use the links you posted to resize but they have all failed. If you like PM me your email and I will send you a pic of the way they should look.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> 
> Thanks for sending the pictures by email, I will add them to this post so that we can all see exactly how the locker door seals should be. :wink:
> 
> It certainly looks as though I will have to get my dealer to order some and fit them to my locker doors.
> 
> I wonder how many vans have been sent out without them fitted?
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

My Augusta has both the seals fitted on all external locker door's and it is a 2010 year model.

Keith


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Our saga continues...........................

Mo went into garage for cracking GRP, damp lockers, leaking window.

Cracks sorted but we now have overspray on the entrance door window. Leaking window was not removed, resealed and re-fit, just had silicone smeared around the window leaving it looking terrible especially when dirty as the silicone shows up terribly. As for the lockers I am unsure.

Now I find that the Truma combi has a faulty PCB and heat exchanger and one of the locks on an external locker door is faulty and chrome cover caps on the Heki rooflight have gone rusty.

Not bad all this seeing as she is only 13 months old !!!!

We are at the end of our tether now and will be stating 
NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE when we speak to Swift (for about the 20th time).

Not happy bunnies !!!!

Dave & Jan :twisted:


----------



## Techno100

Not good enough matey :twisted:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi Techo

Yep you are dead right. They phoned me tonight and stated there could not contact the service centre as there was no answer !!!!

I told her to change the name to NON service centre :lol: 

I have now stated that I am 1 step away from taking legal advice as we are at the end of our tether, I feel I have been patient enough and now I want action.

Will keep u posted

Dave


----------



## drcotts

I have the same van as dave and I have to say mines the worst van I have ever had in 25 yrs for problems and things going wrong. It cost us an arm and a leg really and we stretched ourselves a bit at the time to get it as it was the one we really wanted.
sine the van was new (we were its second owner) its had...

Flaking paint resprayed
crack in roof (still being sorted)
Fridge pack up on 12v
Mains charger packed up and replaced
Dump valve replaced
Sensotronic valve replaced

Its also got doors that dont line up. Not being niggly but a few mil out i wcould live with but these are 10mm out. I saw it when I first viewed the van but always wondered how PDI didnt sort it out(well i do as its usually not worth the paper etc) But if that was the only thing wrongI would be happy

We had a wentworth before and never had a bit or trouble but this was before swift took over. The quality has definatley got worse with autocruise since they took over.

Hope yo get it sorted dave. Dont let them fob you off mate.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi Phil

Dont worry I wont.

Had several calls now this week and I put it bluntly that my patience is at an end and either they sort it out or I will go legal.

I have a very strong case and they know it !!!!

Speak soon


Dave :twisted:


----------



## mbzrad101

*Startrail leaky lockers*

I too have the dreaded damp ingress. I took mine to Marquis who fitted, after 5 months and much unpleasantness, new locker doors as the panels a had also become rusty. I didn't then realise that the second seal was missing with the consequence I now have a major problems. 
Swift don't want to know as mine is an early van and they don't accept responsibility as 'they' didn't build it.
Does anyone have CAK tanks part number for the seal, at least I can stop the ingress whilst the interior is removed..........
I have a blower and dehumidifier in there at the moment and am getting enough water for a small African village every day ! Got any better ideas ?

Thanks for any anticipated help.


----------



## aivlys

I only have the inner seals on the van, no seals on the door to the locker but I am off my habitation check within next two weeks so will be very interested if they find some damp - I will be following Dave's footsteps very closely if that is the case! Good luck.

ps - would also be interested to know of CAK's part number just in case .........

thanks.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

On my last visit to a dealer there were 6 new startrails in and none of them had door seals on !

Dave


----------



## mbzrad101

*Startrail locker seals*

I have been in touch with C.A.K.Tanks and they say they do not sell the seals !!
Anyone know of another source as Swift say they don't do retail sales, they can only be ordered through a dealer


----------



## Curtisden

*Autocruise locker seal*

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Motorhome/P1020823.jpg?w=d558b82c

Starspirit 2011

Seems that I have one and no other can be fitter. Seal on door not body.

Peter


----------



## drcotts

*Re: Startrail locker seals*



mbzrad101 said:


> I have been in touch with C.A.K.Tanks and they say they do not sell the seals !!
> Anyone know of another source as Swift say they don't do retail sales, they can only be ordered through a dealer


This is true but you just try and get one. the cynical amonst us would think that they wanted damp ingress as a sort of designed obsolescence.

Swift? - never again


----------



## melodeonmania

Autocruise Starburst 2009 - 45% moisture in front of lockers and fungus growing on floor underneath on 2nd year habitation check - back to Swifts for a 'conclusive' remedial job. Habitation door also showing damp issues - replaced, so badly you could see daylight between floor and lower hinge. Floor cover over water tank also collapsed. 3rd habitation check AFTER remedial work showed up to 50% on both sides in locker area now back after a further 3 months with Swifts. Still awaiting a full written report on what they have done. Just a few of the major difficulties experienced. Swifts blurb about customer service on website laughable. Poor insulation also. Don't purchase Swift build if you want peace of mind. A huge financial outlay, producing some major or minor difficulty each time we used the vehicle. Chelston Motorhomes in Wellington have been really helpful but the problems come from the manufacturers and their attitude. Not even an apology yet for this appalling failure in their workshops. What a farce. Fit for Purpose?????


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Well after 2 months away at Swift HQ we have just had our 2nd year hab service on our 2010 Startrail and yet more issues.

1. Damp in overhead locker

2. Faulty / loose n/s/r trim damaging fibreglass

3. Toilet cassette housing approx 10mm away from outer shell and packed out.

4. Worktop laminate failure.

5. Faulty window trim.

6. Mis fitted window blind ( where Swift replaced window.

Can see another lengthy stay at Swift, but we are off on our european tour in Oct so they had better get a move on.

If I had my time again I wouldnt have an Autocruise :roll: 

Dave & Jan


----------



## stevesfc

*autocruise locker door seal*

Hi does anyone know where to purchase these door seals from.
stevesfc


----------



## drcotts

For the startrail the part number is 

9827664 and is available via your Swift Group Dealer.

Best of luck though as they dont seem to have a clue at myu local dealer. Mind you it is Hayes.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon,

I have attached an image of the seal below, this is shown with an SRP of £2.11+ VAT per metre and they are showing 72 in stock.

Regards,
Chris


----------

